# USB tethering issues.



## heyviator (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a rooted Verizon Galaxy S3 with CleanROM 5.5.1.

I use my phone to USB tether to play games with since I have satellite internet for my house.

The phone works fine for this off peak hours (because I guess my tower sucks). I have a http://www.solidsign...ew.asp?p=841263 that and it makes the signal in my house much more stable.

What I notice is that when it works well, it will work well for about 2 hours. Then the ping and download speeds will get worse and worse.
What I have been doing is going into recovery and wiping the system cache, and wiping the delvik cache and restarting. Thheenn it will work well for about 2 hours again....

I have also been trying different modems that get uploaded here on 'invisiblek's thread and the new K3 modem gave me significant improvements on speed, but still with the two hour reset thing.

Sometimes I feel like re installing the modem file helps too but that may just be nonsense.

I don't have anything installed that doesn't come with CleanROM 5.5.1

Any advice please! On what I could do to fix this. I have tried AOKP and so far CleanROM seems to be only a little bit more stable, if at all.


----------

